# Really cool and interesting cognitive functions experiment!!



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

Don't know how accurate it is for everyone, but it was pretty accurate for me. 

Cats in Kreuzberg — The M&M Exercise


----------



## Octavian (Nov 24, 2013)

> (1)Use all of your senses except for taste. Collect factual data about the M&Ms—without eating any of them. Write down your observations.


- They are round
- They vary in color
- They have "Ms" on them
- They sounded like marbles when I poured them on the table



> (2)Write down any past memories of M&Ms.


As a child I sat in the park with my mom and apparently the company was doing a contest where if your bag contained a certain number of red M&Ms, you would win a prize. Now first off, I'm not sure if this even a real memory. Secondly, I don't think it would matter about counting the number of red M&Ms, because if it was a winning bag it would say so inside the packaging.

What I remember is my mom explaining the contest to me, but I didn't properly understand and ate them all including the red ones.



> (3)Write down any new uses for M&Ms that you can think of (besides eating them).


Throw them at people. 



> (4)What images do the M&Ms evoke? Write them down.


I can see the park, I can see the sun setting. I can see my mother, but it's not actually her. This is very difficult to explain. What I see is a human form but there is something "inside" of "it" that causes me to say "mom." I can see myself eating the M&Ms while looking at her.

About the park, it is a very real park that exists, but.. If someone else could see what I was seeing they would not think it was _the_ park, but it _is_ the park. 

There is something underlying it all. From a certain vantage point I can see the park, myself, and mother, but there is something beneath it all resonating. Like sun rays pushing through thick clouds.



> (5)Physically organize the M&Ms. What organizing principle did you use? Write it out.


I grouped them all by color and made an even number of rows. If one row contained too many, I'd eat them. Each group has the same number of rows and same number of M&Ms in each. The M's are all facing upward. 

Their overall formation made me of think of them as being in military formation. The images in my head made me think of Art of War - Sun Tzu, I saw soldiers and horses and shit as I was organizing them, and could see a war unfolding. I kind of felt like a child playing with toys for a second.

I guess you could add this onto the "images evoked by the M&Ms question."



> (6)In what other, more precise ways could you organize your M&Ms, if you had the resources and information? Make a list of your responses.


I honestly don't give enough of a shit about them to come up with anything else.



> (7)What positive, people-related things could you do with your M&Ms? Make a list.


I guess I could share them but I am very unlikely to do that unless it was a sibling or my gf asking. (I'd probably give them like 3 lol.)



> (8)What special, personal meanings do M&Ms evoke for you? Write them down.


None.

*Conclusions*

1. I have "developed" Se apparently - go figure I spent 10 minutes this morning looking for my keys then screamed at my cousin asking where he put them the night before - they were in my hand the entire time. I have done this 3 times now. 

2. Hmmmmm. I'm fairly certain that what I put for this question was not a literal occurrence. As a child I brought up stories to relatives and friends before and received crazy looks from them. They asserted that those things never happened. 

3. I don't think I have much Ne, since throwing them at someone was the only thing I could think of.



> Common answers given were “slingshot ammunition” “throw ‘em” “cook ‘em” “use as placebos” and so forth.


What kind of crack head cooks M&Ms.

4.


> Common answers are “orbiting planets” “Atlanta traffic” “Intergalactic travel” “wormholes” and “the moon.”


Love how the question testing the most complicated function has the shortest explanation. Ni is about using imagery to convey specific meaning or insight. The image itself does not matter beyond aesthetics, what's truly important is how the image links to the content / context / observation, and what it is saying about the aforementioned.

WHY Atlanta traffic, WHY "wormholes," and etc. If you leave the answers at that it resembles Ne randomness.

5. Te with hints of creativity?

6. Zero Ti for me.

7. I have little Fe. 

8. I'm wondering about the personal meaning...if I understood my responses to 2 and 4 perhaps my answer would be different.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

(1)Use all of your senses except for taste. Collect factual data about the M&Ms—without eating any of them. Write down your observations. 

-7 different colours, I think.
-all have M on them
-all are seemingly identical in shape
-some have their colour slightly worn off

(2)Write down any past memories of M&Ms. 

-Any time I was offered or given candy as a child and it was M&Ms I was very disappointed. 
-When it became cool to listen to rap at school I wanted to listen to rap. The only rap artist I knew was Eminem but I thought his name was spelt M&M so when I went on Itunes to download his music I couldn't find it. 
(3)Write down any new uses for M&Ms that you can think of (besides eating them).

-Throwing them at old people.
-Rub the M out and put the logo of another popular candy on and then feed them to someone with a peanut allergy that you want dead.
-Ball bearings
-put a lot of them in a big bag and you have a bean bag chair.
(4)What images do the M&Ms evoke? Write them down.

-The movie theatre.
-Fat people.
-That machine in the mall that you put 25 cents in and a handful of candy comes out.
(5)Physically organize the M&Ms. What organizing principle did you use? Write it out.

By colour, then within the categories of colour ones that had their colour worn off slightly and those that didn't.
(6)In what other, more precise ways could you organize your M&Ms, if you had the resources and information? Make a list of your responses.

-Maybe you could organize them in a different way based on the chemicals it took to make the colours.
-or maybe the colours it takes to make the colours, like primary colours and all that shit.
-age, because maybe the worn out ones are worn out because they are older.
-Weight, possibly the factory process isn't exact.
-Nut density. I'm pretty sure nuts grow on trees or whatever so they can't be exact. That also means that there is no way every M&M is the same weight. Obviously it wouldn't be anyways, not at super nano grams.
-date of birth

(7)What positive, people-related things could you do with your M&Ms? Make a list. 

-Feed hungry needy people.
-Use them to play a game.
-Teach children and retarded people how to count with them.
(8)What special, personal meanings do M&Ms evoke for you? Write them down. 
They are fucking M&Ms?

Ti dominant then? I regret doing this. For some reason I excepted the guidelines they were going to give for analyzing responses would not suck.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

The Ti one was on point! I did think size, weight, and damage.

I missed the point on Fe and especially struggled with the Fi one. 
Those were the ones that stuck out in particular. (INTP)


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Literally went out and bought M&Ms.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

> (1)Use all of your senses except for taste. Collect factual data about the M&Ms—without eating any of them. Write down your observations.


I noticed that there were more blue and orange ones in the pile. I noticed a distinct lack of brown ones (4) and I imagined them scattering across the plate I put them on when I opened the package.



> (2)Write down any past memories of M&Ms.


I remember my mom bringing me packages of them when I was upset. I liked playing with them and I liked the color. I thought of the commercials with the characters when I ate them.



> (4)What images do the M&Ms evoke? Write them down.


I think of them scattering across the plate when I open them and think of the sound and color. I imagine them organizing themselves into a shape across a blue void like a creative artsy commercial. I imagined melting them down and wondered what color they would make together. I think some blackish brown, probably, considering the amount of orange mixed with the chocolate.



> (5)Physically organize the M&Ms. What organizing principle did you use? Write it out.


I organized them by color and amount. I organized the most prominent (blue) at the top and the least prominent (black) at the bottom. I excluded the ones that had faded or incomplete Ms.

I was originally going to organize them in a circle, alternating between each color, then I noticed the lack of brown M&Ms and potential for waste of resources, likely several of them not being used in the final product.

I wasn't going to mention this, but... @Octavian. I thought of Stalin when I segregated my imperfect M&Ms. I imagined my blue ones in the front, marching and imagined imprisoning the ones that weren't fitting into my mold when I threw them carelessly to the side. My product looked a lot like:

1-1-1-1
1-1

2-2-2-2
2

3-3-3

4-4-4

5-5 (Other colors)

Shared with my mom.



> (6)In what other, more precise ways could you organize your M&Ms, if you had the resources and information? Make a list of your responses


I would organize them the same. I would seal them inside large vats that I imagined in my factory. I would make sure the M was properly displayed on them and throw away all of the ones not fitting the mold.



> (7)What positive, people-related things could you do with your M&Ms? Make a list.


I would share them to gain social favor.



> (8)What special, personal meanings do M&Ms evoke for you? Write them down.


I like them because I used to enjoy the colors as a child. My mom would buy them for me when I was upset.

*Conclusions.*

- I'm very Ni-Fi, like I suspected, though this is only based on the criteria of this experiment. Also a fucking prude brat.

- Not particularly Te

- WAY not Ne. A lot of the answers were alien to me. To me M&Ms are for eating and not much else. My mom suggested baking them in cookies, which was further than I went with them.

- My mom is definitely ENTJ, like I imagined. Her answers were similar. Her organization had a bit of creativity that mine lost in the development. I found myself upset at her final product, organizing them into groups containing all five colors, alternating to create a pattern. I was jealous at this one answer of her's.


----------



## Distort (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh come on, anyone would answer similarly if asked those questions. If you ask a group of people a list of questions, everyone will come up with answers that are pretty much the same, because that's what logically follows. Answering #1, for example, with round, red, hard etc is not evidence for Se, that's just obviously what the answer is going to be.

I also don't see why it would be particularly difficult to answer some rather than others, people aren't that one-dimensional that they'd have trouble answering any of these, because they don't supposedly use a certain function. All it requires is general thought, that's it.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Distort said:


> Oh come on, anyone would answer similarly if asked those questions. If you ask a group of people a list of questions, everyone will come up with answers that are pretty much the same, because that's what logically follows. Answering #1, for example, with round, red, hard etc is not evidence for Se, that's just obviously what the answer is going to be.


I think question 1 was a bit leading, to be honest. It even told us to write down factual data regarding the M&Ms.

I disagree somewhat, as it's evident that different answers were given by different people.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

^ sure, and if i don't have a fkin memorie of a random chocolate that doesn't mean i prefer Se over Si.
Stupid test.


----------



## Distort (Aug 31, 2012)

-Alpha- said:


> I think question 1 was a bit leading, to be honest. It even told us to write down factual data regarding the M&Ms.
> 
> I disagree somewhat, as it's evident that different answers were given by different people.


Answers will always be slightly different as we all have different perspectives and life experiences. There's difference in individuals no matter what. But the general answer to be given is inevitable. It shows that people give personalized answers, within the framework. It isn't showing cognitive functions. Who can't think up answers to these easily anyway? Is one's thought that limited?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow I am super Fi. Even when I thought I was giving Si responses many were actually Fi personal things.

I was in the middle with most responses, Se was very easy and Te I said just arrange them in straight lines by ROY G BIV categories of color.

My Ne and Fe responses seem related, as I mostly thought of what do do with them concerning people (spell out words on a gift card, bribe children, gift bags at party, share with friends, throw at people). My Ne and Fe are so indecipherable that I suspect I actually don't have a lot of Ne, despite some people and their opinions.

My Ni images were very straightforward and not very unusual. Candy factory, a fat person, children, Easter baskets.

I actually just responded NO to the Ti question, because it sounded hellish and like something I might need technical training for. Not surprised it was Ti. I was mostly surprised by how much I confuse Fi and Si, and then Ne and Fe.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Distort said:


> Answers will always be slightly different as we all have different perspectives and life experiences. There's difference in individuals no matter what. But the general answer to be given is inevitable. It shows that people give personalized answers, within the framework. It isn't showing cognitive functions. Who can't think up answers to these easily anyway? Is one's thought that limited?


It's to measure how you metabolize the information you're given. What information stands out to you. My mother and I took this at the same time and came up with similar answers to all of the questions, her being ENTJ, whereas the ENTP in this thread went separate directions with the exact same information in what you might expect to be an Ne way. I think it's relatively telling of the information processed.



DonutsGalacticos said:


> ^ sure, and if i don't have a fkin memorie of a random chocolate that doesn't mean i prefer Se over Si.
> Stupid test.


It never said it did. You didn't understand the implications of the test. The question correlating to Si was testing as to whether or not you related M&Ms to sensory experience (such as crunching, sticking to teeth, taste, texture). Ni perspectives tended to recall different information, such as what was happening around the events where they received M&Ms as evident in mine and Octavian's answers, which contained similar elements.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

*(1)	Use all of your senses except for taste. Collect factual data about the M&Ms—without eating any of them. Write down your observations. *

Colorful, small and crunchy.

*(2)Write down any past memories of M&Ms. *

When I was a child I used red M&M to paint my lips red, you know you can actually color with M&Ms and I really liked that.
*(3)Write down any new uses for M&Ms that you can think of (besides eating them).*
Flicking them on a table.
Throwing it at your friends.
Throwing it in the air and catching it with your mouth.
* 
(4)What images do the M&Ms evoke? Write them down.*

Supermarkets, M&M commercials, airport cause I bought my M&M toy from there. That what pops in my mind.

*(5)Physically organize the M&Ms. What organizing principle did you use? Write it out.*

Each group must contain all colors.
Peanut goes alone, regular ones go alone.
Put them into a rainbow pattern over and over!

*(6)In what other, more precise ways could you organize your M&Ms, if you had the resources and information? Make a list of your responses.*

I would put my favorite colors then colors that I don’t like

*(7)What positive, people-related things could you do with your M&Ms? Make a list. *

Share it with kids
Offer friends some M&Ms
I don’t really like eating chocolate a lot because I feel fat afterwards so if I had an M&M I would give it to anybody cause I really don’t need it.
*
(8)What special, personal meanings do M&Ms evoke for you? Write them down. *

It’s really tasty yo. One of my favorite snacks, I’d probably be eating one right now if I wasn’t on a diet. It’s also my mom’s favorite snack, she’s a pro chocoholic. Her cupcakes always have M&Ms on top and she always uses it in her recipes.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

mikan said:


> post


About to wife this user.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

-Alpha- said:


> About to wife this user.


Huh? What makes you think so?


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

mikan said:


> Huh? What makes you think so?


Just joking. I thought the answers were cute.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

-Alpha- said:


> Just joking. I thought the answers were cute.


Oh!! I'm sorry I was a little confused. Thanks you very much ! You're so kind!


----------



## Watercolourful (Jan 12, 2013)

1. Err, they smell nutty. Not really sweet. Kinda smell dry, actually, which doesn't make sense. They're very... colourful. Really bright. I never noticed how bright they are, actually. Um, these ones are kinda wide and bulgy because they're the peanut M&Ms. They sound like maracas if I hold them in my hand and shake them. The surfaces are smooth but bumpy. I think that's all the senses... the smell is making me hungry.
2. LOL. Uhh, one time me and my sister were in the car and we kept like... closing those little tube thingys they come in and squishing them to pop them open. We did that a lot, actually. Me, my sister and my cousins. Um, that's not really a memory of M&Ms though, just the container. I don't know. I can choose to mix M&Ms into my ice cream at Marble Slab. Uh... I don't retain this stuff, sorry. Also me and my sister and cousins sharing them. I guess.
3. Well if you had a bunch you could spell words out. Or use them to label things by colour. I think there's probably something you can use to get the dye off and then you could use that for food colouring. You could use them to make art like that ballpoint pen art. Wow, someone could probably get really famous doing that.
4. They evoke images of M&Ms. Also colourful lights. Because they're colourful. And chocolate. Mm, chocolate.
5. I organized them by colour, then I thought about putting the cool colours on one side and warm colours on the other but decided to arrange it in rainbow order. (red - orange - yellow - green - blue and not indigo or violet because I don't have those colours.)
6. I don't know lol. Why would I even want to organize them more than this anyway? I'm pretty sure even with more resources they still have the same properties beyond colour, so. I mean, I guess you could arrange them by weight but that's stupid since they're already arranged by colour which is a better arrangement visually.
7. Have an ice cream party and let people put M&Ms on their ice cream. Give them out to kids after they complete their homework. I don't know.
8. They're just chocolate?? 

LOL apparently my Se sucks, my Si sucks, my Ne's pretty chill, my Ni is non-existent, my Te is NTJish, my Ti is like "nope", my Fe is pretty cool and my Fi is absent. Awesome =P


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

1) I have 17 orange ones, 9 green ones, 8 brown ones, 7 blue ones, 6 yellow ones, and 6 red ones. They are about the diameter of a finger. Based on their size and shape they could be shirt buttons. They're not flat like most buttons, but I have seen buttons that were more of a round shape before. They're actually kind of a weird shape. It's like if you took two small slices of the same size off the edges of a sphere and stuck them together. Or if you took a sphere and squished it between your fingers. Each one has a white "m" on one side. They are hard and smooth and smell like chocolate, which is what they are, so...

2) I don't have any specific memories of M&Ms. I know I've eaten them before though. I was probably given some by my teachers in elementary school, and from Halloween. 

3) They could be shirt buttons, technological buttons, could fill a hole, raise a chair leg so it doesn't wobble, you could throw them at something/someone, could play hockey with them, could play checkers with them, could play go (another board game) with them, could use them as counters for points, could make artwork with them, could make a musical instrument with them, could stick one on each end of a toothpick to make wheels and then make a toy car, pebbles for an aquarium, pebbles for a potted plant, play fetch with your cat or dog, trail markers, trade them for something better, classical/operant conditioning, use them in a delayed gratification study, practice visual braille with them, write words with them, create a diversion by throwing them to make noise, make paper boats and count how many M&Ms you can put in each boat before they sink, make an M&M commercial, use them to teach addition and subtraction to elementary school kids

4) Um, I don't think they evoke any images. o.o

5) I already did this at the very beginning. My immediate reaction was to sort them by color so I could easily count how many of each color I had. Because I felt like it, I also organized each color group into squares and rectangles. Now I'm making pretty pictures with them.

6) If I had a ruler and protractor, or perhaps stencils, I could make more precise shapes. If I had paper and a pencil, I could plan out what picture to make with them and arrange them along the lines I draw. 

7) I could give them to people. I could use them as positive reinforcement. I could make artwork with them and give the artwork to someone. I could do a fundraiser with them. I could donate them. I could share them with someone. I could do a group activity/game with them. I could use them for teaching.

8) They don't evoke any special, personal meanings.


According to this experiment, I'm some kind of extravert. o.o


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Silveresque said:


> Post


How much have you looked into Ne? 

I... truly would have never thought of 90% of the things you said.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 24, 2013)

> 3) They could be shirt buttons, technological buttons, could fill a hole, raise a chair leg so it doesn't wobble, you could throw them at something/someone, could play hockey with them, could play checkers with them, could play go (another board game) with them, could use them as counters for points, could make artwork with them, could make a musical instrument with them, could stick one on each end of a toothpick to make wheels and then make a toy car, pebbles for an aquarium, pebbles for a potted plant, play fetch with your cat or dog, trail markers, trade them for something better, classical/operant conditioning, use them in a delayed gratification study, practice visual braille with them, write words with them, create a diversion by throwing them to make noise, make paper boats and count how many M&Ms you can put in each boat before they sink, make an M&M commercial, use them to teach addition and subtraction to elementary school kids


Did you experience any pain in coming with this?


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

-Alpha- said:


> How much have you looked into Ne?
> 
> I... truly would have never thought of 90% of the things you said.


I've looked into everything. @[email protected]

Who knows what type I am at this point. I do at least think I'm a Creative subtype in DCNH. And Fi/Te most likely. 



Octavian said:


> Did you experience any pain in coming with this?


Nope. It was kind of fun. Took a bit of time though. Maybe 10-15 minutes? My sense of time is awful though, so I could be way off.

I don't usually brainstorm like this. Except maybe as a last resort when I'm extremely bored. Like, sometimes at work I'll pick a letter of the alphabet and think of as many words as I can that start with that letter. Keeps my mind busy for hours.

Normally when coming up with ideas, I'll stop at the first good idea I think of. Unless I'm being a perfectionist and the idea has to be perfect.


----------



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

Silveresque said:


> 1) I have 17 orange ones, 9 green ones, 8 brown ones, 7 blue ones, 6 yellow ones, and 6 red ones. They are about the diameter of a finger. Based on their size and shape they could be shirt buttons. They're not flat like most buttons, but I have seen buttons that were more of a round shape before. They're actually kind of a weird shape. It's like if you took two small slices of the same size off the edges of a sphere and stuck them together. Or if you took a sphere and squished it between your fingers. Each one has a white "m" on one side. They are hard and smooth and smell like chocolate, which is what they are, so...
> 
> 2) I don't have any specific memories of M&Ms. I know I've eaten them before though. I was probably given some by my teachers in elementary school, and from Halloween.
> 
> ...


You sound like my ENFP friend :tongue:


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

I got some smarties because I don't like M&Ms

(1)Use all of your senses except for taste. Collect factual data about the M&Ms—without eating any of them. Write down your observations. 
They are kind of old, there colour is going and that is sad.
They are like little chocolate stones 
I can't think of anything but they are like stones...

(2)Write down any past memories of M&Ms. 
I ate them while watching frozen once...
I can also remember getting them for Christmas, but I don't really care about that.

(3)Write down any new uses for M&Ms that you can think of (besides eating them).
You can throw them at people (but they might need to be a little bigger, but they are pretty hard)
You can probably cause a revolution with them too, not sure how but you probably could.

(4)What images do the M&Ms evoke? Write them down.
Rainbows
More sweets

(5)Physically organize the M&Ms. What organizing principle did you use? Write it out.
They are in colour order.
Brown, then yellow, the orange, then pink, then red, then blue
There are also more of the colour as you go from left to right
They kind of look like one of those square rulers of which I have forgotten the name of.


(6)In what other, more precise ways could you organize your M&Ms, if you had the resources and information? Make a list of your responses.
I would arrange them to look like a flag, because flags of all sorts are awesome but I don't have the right colours
I could arrange them in a smiley face as well
Or a sad face equally 
In a green peace symbol, are there even any green smarties?
Can we build something out of smarties?
We could make a really happy circle

(7)What positive, people-related things could you do with your M&Ms? Make a list. 
Literally nothing 
You could share them with someone.

(8)What special, personal meanings do M&Ms evoke for you? Write them down. 
Again, literally nothing.
They are just a sweet to me.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I did the experiment without any M&M in my physical presence:

(1)Shiny with a cool sheen; colorful with plenty of variety in colors; they don't melt between your fingers like chocolate that hasn't been candy coated; they're neutral scented.
(2)I almost choked on one as a kid.
(3)Other than as candy. None.
(4)Colorful dots of candy coated chocolate with an amazingly neat "M" sprayed on to them.
(5)I arrange them alphabetically by the names of their color or by size if they're oblong.
(6)Strictly alphabetically by the color of the candy coating.
(7)Hand them out to children in need of calories.
(8)It's a product of Hershey Farms.

Following the instructions after the questionnaire: Ne, Fi, Se, Ti, Si, Te, Fe, Ni.


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm with @Distort on this one. The questionnaire and answers won't say anything about the functions. I know people are going to answer the questions just for fun, but I can't help but see issues with it. 

The problems:

- The explanation doesn't say how each function would answer all the questions. Saying someone had a difficult time doesn't do much in determining which function is being used by the person. The instructions didn't say to skip the questions that are hard to answer.

Q1, Se is about experimenting through the external environment to identify objects, so the first question has nothing to do with it specifically. Every P function observes, not just Se.

Q2, Memories are irrelevant to the functions. They are not just for Si users, otherwise we would all be Si users, as we all have memories. Si is about having tangible impressions to help identify an object. It fits more with question 1. 

Q3, Ne isn't about finding new uses for an external object, but about extending references to the objects. So it could be m&ms - candy - chocolate - milk chocolate - milk - cereal - breakfast - candy for breakfast. It's more about extending from the original object than it is about discovering new uses.

Q4, Imagination isn't Ni specific either. Just like with Si and memory, we all have an imagination. Ni works with imagery for objects that have no identification for the user. They are placeholders for Ni until an identification occurs. Unless M&Ms are unknown, the Ni user wouldn't be able to explain the impression they received the first time they saw them. It's hard to explain in general, let alone going back in time, remembering the imagery, and putting it into words. The question just uses imagination, which isn't just Ni. 

Q5 -6, Te and Ti wouldn't be determined with those questions, as it isn't hard for Ti users to put those candies in traditional organizational structures, which requires elementary knowledge. I guess Ti would be more creative than Te, but then again so would Fi, so a creative answer could be either one. 

Q7-8 The problem with these questions is that Fe/Fi are about social status and structure. I don't see how asking those questions could bring about social structure, unless someone thinks m&ms are only for a certain class of people, which I doubt. And using Fe/Fi doesn't mean you have a positive outlook on life, as they encompass all feelings, not just positive ones. 



Answering the questions can be entertaining, but they don't determine function use. It would be more helpful to have a few unknown objects and see the way people respond to them.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

(1)Use all of your senses except for taste. Collect factual data about the M&Ms—without eating any of them. Write down your observations. 
They come in 6 different colours; blue, red, orange, yellow, black, and green.
They easily break so aren't very strong, they're light 
They are a spherical shape
They have a lower case 'm' written on them
They're quite sticky, so probably sweet, contain sugar
There are 38 of them
They contain coloring ingredients

(2)Write down any past memories of M&Ms. 
I've had M&Ms before but I have no past memories related to them beyond that. Well I remember I like the red and orange ones, or was that a different sweet?

(3)Write down any new uses for M&Ms that you can think of (besides eating them).
Throwing them at people
Use them as breadcrumbs to avoid getting lost lol
Having each color resemble something I need to do over the week and whichever color I pick out of a hat is the job I get done

(4)What images do the M&Ms evoke? Write them down.
People with all their different personalities
Crowds of people all with similar lives, having the same purpose
Fireworks
Dozens of fish caught in a net


(5)Physically organize the M&Ms. What organizing principle did you use? Write it out.
Each row has one of every color, however each column also has one of every color also. Just because it look interesting and is kinda challenging

(6)In what other, more precise ways could you organize your M&Ms, if you had the resources and information? Make a list of your responses.
I could simply order them by color, it would make it easier to work out which ones I have left 
I could order them by size so that I leave the biggest till last, even though the difference is minimal
I could place them in a dispenser that released a different color each time so I don't get bored
There is research to suggest that different colors evoke different moods. I could organize them depending on my general mood changes through the day; so blue during stress in the afternoon as it's supposed to induce calmness I believe


(7)What positive, people-related things could you do with your M&Ms? Make a list. 
Share them
Teach young children different colors
Use them as positive reinforcement, offer them if someone is willing to help me with work for instance
Play catch to improve hand-eye coordination



(8)What special, personal meanings do M&Ms evoke for you? Write them down. 
In many ways represents humanity for me 
*
1) Had great ease answering these questions, would suggest good use of Se
**
2) A lot of difficulty answering this. And I have had M&Ms maybe a dozen times before
**
3) Also difficult, could only think of throwing them at people. Had a couple ideas but seemed a bit far-fetched
**
4) Felt like writing a couple of paragraphs for this, but didn't want it to become long-winded

**5) Saw little point in organizing them, so chose a challenging way to organize
**
6) Didn't have toooo much trouble with this, but found myself considering it pointless again
**
7) Very easy, strong Fe I suspect
**
8) Had no real idea what to put for this

*
So Fe, Ni, and Se are high according to this.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

_I'll try this with imaginary M&Ms.

_(1)Use all of your senses except for taste. Collect factual data about the M&Ms—without eating any of them. Write down your observations. 
_They are round, different-coloured, light, small, can be a bit "jumpy" on certain surfaces, don't seem to have any apparent smell, smooth, same size and shape, even the yellow ones (another reason to never believe advertisements!).
_
(2)Write down any past memories of M&Ms. 
_I'm not an avid M&Ms eater and the only thing I can recollect is that I ate them no more than half a dozen times. No particular memories.
_
(3)Write down any new uses for M&Ms that you can think of (besides eating them).
_Juggle them, make multicoloured pictures (of course you should have sufficient amount of M&Ms for that), use as currency with colours meaning different denominations, put them in a toy rattle for them to make sounds, color-code something, use like pieces of chalk. Leave M&Ms crumb tail (will be helpful in case of kidnapping), decorate one's clothes, tap a rhythm of lovely melody._

(4)What images do the M&Ms evoke? Write them down.
_Representation of unity idea __- "We may have different colour but we all are the same inside", or idea of conspiracy/lies - "We mask behind different attires, but are identical __in __essence".
_
(5)Physically organize the M&Ms. What organizing principle did you use? Write it out.
_By color in groups, brown and red ones to the left, yellow and green ones to the right, the rest are around in small batches.
_
(6)In what other, more precise ways could you organize your M&Ms, if you had the resources and information? Make a list of your responses.
_It depends on information and purpose. 
They could be organized by release/best before date, by their precise weight, by customer preference in terms of M&Ms' colour, by percentage of M&Ms consumed in different countries, by places where they are usually eaten, by rainbow dyes, by number of M&Ms of certain colour in a single pack etc._

(7)What positive, people-related things could you do with your M&Ms? Make a list. 
_Spare the world of all the M&Ms, so people can eat healthier food.
Give them for free to the homeless and the poor to cheer them up a bit.
Make a puppet show with M&Ms as characters._

(8)What special, personal meanings do M&Ms evoke for you? Write them down. 
_As I said, I'm really not the biggest M&Ms fan, so they don't have any special or personal meaning for me.

1. Seems like developed Se.
2. Answer is not representative for me.
3. Ne is also quite OK.
4. Have no idea what it has to do with Ni.
5. Seems Te also developed, but my answer is kind of dry and lacking so... not sure.
6. Ti has a longer response, so probably more developed. Again, not sure.
7. Seems like I'm a Fe user too. Hmm... that's really unlikely_._
8. Again, another non-representative answer for me.
_


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*(1)Use all of your senses except for taste. Collect factual data about the M&Ms—without eating any of them. Write down your observations. *

Colorful, shiny exterior, cracks when pressure is applied, smells like chocolate.

*(2)Write down any past memories of M&Ms. *

Uhh...can't think of any. Nothing specific. I can remember they are colorful and have chocolate inside.

*(3)Write down any new uses for M&Ms that you can think of (besides eating them).*

Playing waring armies with them, shooting them in various ways at things like a sling shot or building a small catapult, building an M&M gun. I could use them for painting a picture or more exactly assembling a picture out of different colored M&Ms. Could fool around and trap people using M&Ms as bait. I could use them to explain ideas to other people by making them represent something, there are so many colored ones it would be easy. Markers on a war-map representing factions. Decoration. I could fill a bag with them and use it as a base to steady my photo-camera for taking pictures. A lot of them could be potentially used as a weight bag to hold stuff down. Depending on the quantity XD I could swim in M&Ms (or sink). I could glue them together with sugar and build anything out of them, some stuff that would be functional some that wouldn't. I could attempt to pay people in M&Ms  for other stuff *_*. I could toy around and use M&Ms to model some ideas for my photography, like murder etc..M&M shower machine sucks takes fallen M&Ms up and spits them out the other end , write someone's name with them or just write with them sticking them side by side till they form letters.

*(4)What images do the M&Ms evoke? Write them down.*

Rainbow, money, rocks, hungry, :\ ok this may be pervy, but sex, kissing, licking :S. Hmmm...UFOs, crabs, birthdays.

*(5)Physically organize the M&Ms. What organizing principle did you use? Write it out.*

I'm organizing by color, we have the grass group (greens), the brown ones I'm going to use as tree trunks and earth, blue for sky, orange and yellow for the sun and lighting effects <.< I'm painting a sunset.

(6)In what other, more precise ways could you organize your M&Ms, if you had the resources and information? Make a list of your responses.

Color no funny stuff, the ones I ate and the one's that survived  the ones that got mauled, could organize them by color temperature or by the mood they evoke according to color, the russian M&Ms could be red fighting the blue ones that are US, the brown ones will be *insert other nations*, throw them all into water and see if any swim lol.

*(7)What positive, people-related things could you do with your M&Ms? Make a list.*

Feed them to other people obviously, teach kids names of colors through them, create art from them, provide someone with a bean-bag that has edible contents that needn't be cooked , use them to write someone's name on their birthday cake, have fun throwing them in each others mouth from a distance-game.

*(8)What special, personal meanings do M&Ms evoke for you? Write them down.* 

 none.


----------



## RedRedo (Jul 8, 2014)

According to this test, my preferences are in order: Ti, Ne and Se equally, Ni, Te, Fe and Si equally, and lastly Fi, the only one I had no answer for at all. That's...not a real type, is it? What type would that be?



I had:
1 (Se) - They smell like chocolate. The colors are darker and brighter than I expected. They coordinate in a different, better way. There are six colors of them. The surfaces are uneven up close. They're not sticky as such, but they stick in place in my hand instead of sliding around (like glass beads would). The "m" is unevenly stamped. They're uneven, not all the same shape or size. They break easily when I tried, and only have two layers, cleanly divided. Some of the shell cracked away, and the pieces were jagged. They were cool from the fridge. They make a nice sound, like beads.

2 (Si) - Following the directions, I think I did this wrong. My answers aren't at all like the ones given, and would have been better for question #4. But I had: stupid CG ads, which I half-remember were sexist. I remember seeing a bowl of them somewhere when I was little and finding them visually appealing. I think there used to be tan m&m's. I remember not liking m&m's.

3 (Ne) - Checkers pieces. Decoration (I had a few ideas for this). Terrible kid art. Terrible color blindness test. Teach kids colors, the letter m, counting. Teach anyone about serifs. Make and edible abacus. Teach how to use an abacus. Make a rattle. Use as counters in MtG. Use as pieces in games like monopoly where some item represents you. _Chinese_ checkers. Dog poison.

4 (Ni) - I put "also 4" at the top of my #2 responses. But neither set seems like Ni to me. For just #4, I added: lipstick, construction colors, gendered underwear colors (these things are colors men's underwear always comes in, and women's underwear never does), offices and with candy bowls.

5 (Te) - Sorted them into colored piles, was going to arrange them into bars going from the most to least common color. Lost interest immediately.

6 (Ti) - Value (lightest to darkest color), color wheel order, each piece by weight, each piece by diameter, most to least common (not this bag, but overall, how many the company makes), date the colors were (re)introduced, strength/heaviness/completeness of the "m" stamped on them.

7 (Fe) - This was way hard. Give people m&m's. Split a bag of m&m's with someone. (Con: don't like m&m's.) Meet someone who also doesn't like them, go get something else together. Teach kids stuff (see above).

8 (Fi) - None. I have no memories of m&m's. I would struggle with this if you inserted any good candy, or cookies, or kid foods.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

(1)Use all of your senses except for taste. Collect factual data about the M&Ms—without eating any of them. Write down your observations. 

I don't have an m&m on me, so I guess it would be cheating to answer this question. Oddly, I think it would be easier for me to describe what I remember of m & ms than to focus on describing, say, a marshmallow that I'm holding right now. Not sure though. 

(2)Write down any past memories of M&Ms. 

Um... Nothing specific. I remember the first time I ate skittles and how shocked I was that they weren't m&ms, though. It was weird realizing how all along I'd had a subconscious expectation that they'd be m&ms. Even if it didn't make sense since why would there be two basically identical candies. But yeah, that moment when I bit down and not only did the fruit taste rush me but also they were /chewy/ was intense. 

(3)Write down any new uses for M&Ms that you can think of (besides eating them).

Massage feet
Rocket fuel
Board game pieces (ideal for checkers go etc. Then I thought about if there were enough colors for chess but there aren't. Then I thought, what if you used the colors for the different shapes of pieces but there weren't colors for the players sides and could you make a chess like game like that? Not true chess but something chess-inspired (of course an easier solution for true chess would be using two m&ms per square, one a team marker the other a piece marker, and maybe three m&ms for queen, king.) 
Stick up nose
Crush and make into perfume
Decorations 
Poker chips (I've done this) 
Decorations continued - if the first mention of decorations was simply scattering m&ms as ornamentation, if you're allowed to use glue etc the options become endless. M&ms earrings? Etc. 
Used to spread toes apart when applying toenail polish
Unsafe earplugs 
Ballast (cheating. Almost anything can be ballast) 
Use to squish a bug you don't want to touch directly 
Bribery
Self-control training in small doses for a chocoholic. 
Facial mask 
Beanbag stuffing (terrible) 
Toys


(4)What images do the M&Ms evoke? Write them down.
Those m&ms characters with the hands and legs and stuff. 
Pictures of cascades of rainbows of m&ms. 
Chocolate, dark, smooth, a candy coating crunching open, shattering. 

(5)Physically organize the M&Ms. What organizing principle did you use? Write it out.

Don't have m&ms. Would probably have organized by color, then sorted by which color had the most candies in it, then arranged into columns and made a bar chart. 

(6)In what other, more precise ways could you organize your M&Ms, if you had the resources and information? Make a list of your responses.

Uh.... 

I could get a very sensitive scale and weigh them and sort by minute differences in weight. Other possible differences that I can't see by myself so well would be area, circumference, fadedness of the writing. 

This isn't more precise, but another way I'd group would be in rainbow groups, one of each color in a group, and then the leftovers group, which I'd eat. Actually I do that often. 

As a side note I find this question less fun/interesting than the uses one. 

(7)What positive, people-related things could you do with your M&Ms? Make a list. 

-hand them out. Yay, free chocolate. 
-play a game- There's a ton of possibilities for that one 
-use to teach math to kids
-give to people to give to other people
-ask people to tell stories based on the color of the m&ms they picked randomly from a bag

(8)What special, personal meanings do M&Ms evoke for you? Write them down. 
Um.... None, really? There are foods out there I have an emotional attachment to but m&ms are not one of them.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Octavian said:


> - They are round
> - They vary in color
> - They have "Ms" on them
> - They sounded like marbles when I poured them on the table
> ...




What's amazing about this is your answer is so different from mine. And when I write my answer I was like "surely anyone would answer like I am" and then I read your answer and I started cracking up. 

You intjs are truly like an alien planet to me.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Distort said:


> Oh come on, anyone would answer similarly if asked those questions. If you ask a group of people a list of questions, everyone will come up with answers that are pretty much the same, because that's what logically follows. Answering #1, for example, with round, red, hard etc is not evidence for Se, that's just obviously what the answer is going to be.
> 
> I also don't see why it would be particularly difficult to answer some rather than others, people aren't that one-dimensional that they'd have trouble answering any of these, because they don't supposedly use a certain function. All it requires is general thought, that's it.



That's what I thought too and then I saw the non-Ne users response to that question. 
Do you think they simply didn't try? Also a possibility.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Silveresque said:


> 1) I have 17 orange ones, 9 green ones, 8 brown ones, 7 blue ones, 6 yellow ones, and 6 red ones. They are about the diameter of a finger. Based on their size and shape they could be shirt buttons. They're not flat like most buttons, but I have seen buttons that were more of a round shape before. They're actually kind of a weird shape. It's like if you took two small slices of the same size off the edges of a sphere and stuck them together. Or if you took a sphere and squished it between your fingers. Each one has a white "m" on one side. They are hard and smooth and smell like chocolate, which is what they are, so...
> 
> 2) I don't have any specific memories of M&Ms. I know I've eaten them before though. I was probably given some by my teachers in elementary school, and from Halloween.
> 
> ...



It certainly sounds like Ne, Ti, Fe, and Se ranked high for you in this particular test... 
Poor Silveresque. No light at the end of the tunnel in your typing journey...


----------

